# The Real Reason The Pnw Outbackers



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

The Real Reason


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm... speechless...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm... speechless...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


...I'm missing.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

me too...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm... speechless...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I didn't have good pix of everyone. I had taken some pics on my little camera too and the card failed, remember??? Sorry!

...I'm missing.








[/quote]


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I am going to have nightmares.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

What was in that glass of wine you gave me, Doxie?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> What was in that glass of wine you gave me, Doxie?


After the 6th glass you didn't seem to care!







Just kidding!


----------

